# Vit B12



## kingneo (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there anyone who tried the injectable Vitamin B12?If so,how much does it stimulate the apetite?


----------



## ohpack (Dec 5, 2011)

Did nothing for me as far as appetite goes.


----------



## kingneo (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmm.. Then maybe equipose will do much more for me...


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used Synthetek's Synthelamin and my appetite and energy was through the roof! If you are looking into injectable b12, I highly recommend this product!

Here is a good article regarding Synthelamin:

The Science Behind: ‘Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator’ | Synthetek


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 6, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> I have used Synthetek's Synthelamin and my appetite and energy was through the roof! If you are looking into injectable b12, I highly recommend this product!
> 
> Here is a good article regarding Synthelamin:
> 
> The Science Behind: ‘Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator’ | Synthetek



Best injectable B12 on the market! You will not find a better product anywhere in the world!


----------



## guest (Dec 7, 2011)

It definitely increases my appetite.


----------



## mzack (Dec 8, 2011)

the most of my close buddies did not feel any increased hunger on EQ...


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2011)

kingneo said:


> Is there anyone who tried the injectable Vitamin B12?If so,how much does it stimulate the apetite?



I have always noticed an increase in appetite along with increased energy and sense of well being. Synthetek has the best B12 available,,,thats what we use.


----------



## benny (Dec 12, 2011)

What dose your suppose to take?I heard like 1000mcg EOD.


----------

